# .



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


sounds interesting


----------



## JVallario (Oct 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I'll be watching this as I too am an amateur and am interested in trying this out for myself.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


For woods I think Cherry and Walnut are some of the best woods to work, particularly with hand tools. I have also found that white oak has some challenges but is pretty good to work with. For exotics mahogany is great. I just picked up some sapele that looks promising but probably some tricky grain in the pieces I have.


----------



## JVallario (Oct 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Just finished watching the video of the Wood Whisperer on Inlay here http://lumberjocks.com/thewoodwhisperer/blog/14924

Looks to me that one of the hardest parts of doing this by hand would be replacing the router function. I suppose you could chisel or carve the recieving patterns and sand the bottom but it may be tough to get each portion the same depth and flatness but maybe you're better at that than I think I am.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I know Steve Latta has produced some books and video's on inlay with hand tools that are available at Lie-Nielsen if that helps any.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## JVallario (Oct 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I'm watching with interest - keep going!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Yes we are all eyes, love your strong force.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Cheers guys. hope i dont let you down, hahah.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


well it sounds like you just had a rough time on this one…things that normaly go right went wrong…ive had those days…and sometimes you just have to be willing to say ok…this is firewood…....and start over…ive had a few of those…its all part of the live and learn process…it will all be ok…just laugh it off….and move on…i dont see any pictures here…so im waiting…now ive got to see what gave you so much trouble…lol…grizzman


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


If you don't make mistakes you ain't doing nothing.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


glad to know i'm not the only one making mistakes 

grizzman - theres a few pictures on the previous blog. tomorrow i'll make a new one and add some photos so you can see what's been troubling me.

greg - too true


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Your trials seem all to familiar Flemming. On the philosophical side, they say the more mistakes you make the more you learn. If that were entirely true I would now be the Michaelangelo of woodworking. There is lot of truth to it though. Mistakes can also lead to becoming more flexible and even discovering new design ideas underway. Over the years I have had to fix so many errors that I no longer feel panic when something goes wrong on a project, because I know just about anything can be fixed. I'm sure even the masters have to do this, and in fact I've learned many of the fixes from top woodworker's articles. So my advice is to revel in your mistakes and when you are no longer making them, it's time to move on to some more challenging work.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


This is coming along nicely and looks great, my Friend… Nice Work and Good Blog!!
You will, however, have to wash your hands before dinner…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


It does look great!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Your box is looking good Flemming. I like the way you are showing us the whole build with both the negative and positive aspects as you proceed. Most of us go through this with our projects, especially if they are original designs. I used to be frustrated by all my mistakes and redoing along the way. Later I learned to embrace the process because I learn so much from it and it constantly challenges my skills and what little creativity I possess. Looking forward to seeing how you handle the marquetry.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Great box and I appreciate the the play by play.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thanks for the support guys  appreciate the positive words, motivates me a lot to keep going!

i forgot to mention that the feet were inspired by Coffee Table Box done by Daiku.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hi Flemming,
It looks like you have come a long way now.
I'm just home from vecatiuon, so nothing new here.
Looks good, and gloves might be 'handy'...


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


looks real good. nice job on the legs. your fingers remind me what sweating with mahogany ends up looking like lol.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Mafe - gloves might indeed be handy  my mom wasn't happy when I sat down at the table… i couldnt get my hands clean that day, lol. I do use gloves sometimes, but they can be irritating because you cant "feel" anything.

PurpLev - Thanks  appreciate it.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Flemming you are wonderful!
I simply love your level of energy, you are a star on my sky.
It's a beautiful motiv you have made, I'm sure your girlfriend will love you for this.


----------



## dedalo (Jun 20, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Excelent work! i really like the way you find resources…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


keep it up ,

you are doing great ,
it will get easier ,
then it will get harder ,
as you keep pushing yourself .

it never ends ,
the journey is the thing though ,
the destination keeps changing .


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


It looks great. I have been following your box and I think it will look really nice.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


If you don't tell anyone (besides us) they will never notice the difference in colors. This looks great!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I think it looks great too! I admire that you didn't let a lack of commercial veneer stop you. The true woodworking spirit. I'm sure someone sells it in Denmark. A web search should turn up some suppliers you can order from, and if not 'Craft Supplies' sells it in England. It's light so not much postage to pay either. Good luck and keeping making beautiful stuff like your marquetry box!


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


The only 'problem' I see is now you need to go out and fill it up with jewelery! ;-)

Nice box. I like the look of mahogany…


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Amazing curves and in-lays. The trays and inside divisions are thin. Good job!


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


some day I will learn to do inlay like that tell then I will keep trying


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


WAAOW Flemming that´s a B-E-A-U-T-Y-F-U-L-L B-O-X
you have created there, but you deffently had made yourself a setback
when it comes to new tools for a long time , you have to fill it up too 

Sorry that I havn´t seen then Blog bebefore , I will go straight back and follow up on it

and welcome to Lumber Jocks 
I have just leave you a note at you own page

take care
Dennis


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Great looking box.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


It came out Superb, my Friend!!
Wonderful Project and very enjoyable blogs. Thanks for sharing your journey…


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hey Flemming; nice box and specially the marquetry. really nice work.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Nicely done super box


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


That will keep you buisy…
Have a nice vecation.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


hahahah mads… it will indeed keep me busy. but those pictures are inspiration. my amulet will probably look all off centre and wonky… but what the heck, i need something to do on the beach besides sleep and drinking too many "refreshments"


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hi Flemming. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. My last box had Thors goats on it. A design my son did. You can find it on my home page under projects if you are interested. Have a nice holiday.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


hey mike -  thanks for the inspiration. I did spot that box with a very loving eye when I first saw it  it's beautiful! if it's alright with you, i'd like to use a few design details from the inlay as an influence.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


sounds interresting
looking forward to see if the greek goods will alow you
to contribute to the nordick religion under theres duristriction…....LOL
have a great vacation Flemming

Dennis


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hej Dennis - heheheh, that's the excuse i'll use when I return with a broken stick


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


welcome back Flemming 
good to see you don´t wasted the hole vacation on the beach and in the Bar´s )
and you are right about busy people on L J
just wait to you have been thrugh the last 2-3 weeks of projects then we have to come
and rescue your knees from your jaw , you will just bee speachless.

looking forward to see your inlay in the finished piece

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hope you had a good vacation and the hammer looks great.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I laugh, you are wonderful!
It's fine, we can't win them all!
The last you made was a masterpiece.
And at least you know now that you are fast enough for superglue.
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I came out great Flemming.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Nice progress. Yeah, Frank's rings are fantastic.

I think if you added an inner bentwood layer(after the outside was built), then you could have your grain running end to end. I havn't figured out the best way to do that yet.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


cheers mate, thanks for the tip rance  i've seen the double layer rings, but never managed to put two and two together, heheh. let me know if you find out how best to do it


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Flemming, fine emery paper (up to 1200 grit), usually available in car spares shops should do the trick on the polishing. That and burnishing cream.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hej Flemming,
Yes fine grid, and polish at the end.
120-240-360-600-1200 this is the tour I take on my knifes, if you go directly, you will have the scraches from the rough sandpaper still.
Here are a Danish link for this stuff: http://hanghoi.dk/group.asp?group=29
Feel free to ask questions.

Thats a really fine project, and as usual, you show your wonderful spirit by carving the hole by hand.
Others would say this could not be done without a lathe, a drillpress, a grinder, a shop ventilation system, a carvers set of tools and so on… (I know such one…).
Best of thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Nicely done with minimal tool(s) Flemming and a very nice design too. Coincidentally, the design is somewhat reminiscent of a piece I am just completing and which I will be posting soon. I am always amazed at the carving that can be done with a simple knife in the right hands. keep up the good work.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Teak is light weight if that helps?


----------



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Doubt its lacquer… I imagine its a much funner to scrape form of Spar Varnish… in any case both are fun to scrape and I see your are indoors! I vote move it to my house south of Tampa and work on it properly, all cussing and sweat drenched outside!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Flemming 
one thing is sure …the time flyes when you have fun….....LOL
this summer I said no to a free sailboat about the same size
didn´t have space for it and too many hours working on job :-(

good luck to you and your brother with the rehab of her

Dennis


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


wow, what a wonderful boat! she seems in good condition, doesn't she?


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Ron - the wood is quite light. thanks for the tip  you learn something new every day! the wood has a red colour and it probably is teak, gonna take it down to the docks and have some of the more experienced craftsmen look at it. (cant well replace it with a different kind of wood…)

Rich - i appreciate people calling me out  i'm new to this and lacquer for me means any clear coat  by the way, i love your star wars duct tape signature!

Dennis - i can understand why you said no to the boat!! it's a daunting task, but luckily it's all done in good spirits and in spare time.

Antonio - she is a beauty  she is in fairly good condition. I'm not an expert, but there's a few boards below the water line and one or two along the keel that need to be changed… and i just found out that the mast broke when some kids were jumping on it… she just needs a loving hand, some blood, sweat, and tears. then she'll be back in the water  summer of 2012 she should be relaunched

my brother is sharing the workload with a friend of his (and me when i have the time or can be bothered ) and i still remember the very first plan they drew up for the project… i will get my hands on it and scan it in for you. it's hilarious. i dont remember the exact figures but i believe the time allocated for scraping paint was somewhere in the vicinity of 16 hours, LOL!!! i remember rolling my eyes at that, but you cant argue with those two


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


It will be a wonderful boat, no doubt.
And yes a lot of man hours will go int this.
I used to sail whan I was a boy, and I have spend many winterdays preparing the boats. It's a disipline, and eigther you love it, or…
I'm sure you will make your brother proud.
Mads


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


The picture is a little dark, but it definitely looks like Burmese teak from here.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hi Flemming, you know what sailors say:
*The boat is a hole in the sea where you throw your dollars*

Nice boat, nice job ahead. The previous owner: a wise man

Agree with you, the name of her should be located at the transom, disregarding the stern type. But is not our boat. You still have a lot of time to convince him. lol

As Div said, is teak.

The most difficult jobs there are deciding which piece of wood to change, and whether you change all the screws, or only the ones related with the changed parts. Usually boats are made with bronze screws. Through the screw hole is where the oxidation and rot starts. Look into the teak piece you have handy that was not submerged. It will pay to randomly check the status of the old screws for oxidation, corrosion o galvanic effects. Definitely I would have an experienced ship carpenter to view or provide with a report on the hull. Is not rocket science, but a niche knowledge.

The best,


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Mads - yeah she is a beauty isnt she  danish coming up people… det er en spidsgatter, bygget på Brøderne Lock skibsværft i Kbh. efter tegninger af Hansen (skullge være en af de førende inden for spidsgatter på det tidspunkt). kølen blev lagt i 1930 og hun var færdig 1932. og ja, der kommer til at gå RIGTIG meget tid i hende endnu.. tror min bror er lidt mere optimist end jeg er nogengange 

Div - thank you my friend. it's not so easy for me to identify wood yet. all i know is that walnut is darker than maple  but now i've learned teak is relatively light weight!! and that this looks like burmese teak! you learn something new every day 

Fernandoindia - agreed that the previous owner was a wise man!! i guess it's true that wisdom comes with age. I have convinced my brother to put the name on the transom (but my brother still wants the name on the forward upper deck… sigh…), but it's a little difficult on this boat because the rudder is outboard, and she does not have any straight lines anywhere… i suggested to put the name on the port side of the transom, because the starboard side is already decorated with various inlets and outlets.. they will be having a boat builder to come look at her within a month or so, so we'll see what he says, and with his niche knowledge, he will no doubt be able to find a lot more more subtle pieces that aren't looking too good.

appreciate the feedback guys


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I have a friend that owns some teak chairs. They are reddish in color and fairly 'thin' looking in appearance. I was surprised when I picked one up at how light it was. Very strong stuff.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Looks like a great boat Flemming and at a glance it looks to be in pretty good condition too. Hope you will keep us updated on progress up to the point it's once again ready for the sea.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Dolphins what dolphins????


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Who got time for watching dolphins???


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


hahahah, glad you guys cant see them either 

i just had a suggestion and some wonderful inspiration from my girlfriend.. thus the project has been subject to change! 

a serving tray is not suitable for this piece in any respect… now that i'm back at school I have access to a lathe and i will try my hands at turning a vase. the picture above will serve as motif for the vase


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I don't wanna see the dolphins! <vbg>


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Ok! I ADMIT IT! I AM a dirty old fart. You didn't have to prove it though. I studied that #$%& picture for twenty minutes and I still aint found the first %$#% dolphin.

BTW. I found nipples pretty easily though. (he says with a sly grin on his face)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I didn´t see it before I read the text  but I like it very much ..LOL
but I have always like theese kind of pictures where you use other things like the alfabet
or just draw it so it depends on what you focused on first that determ what you see
also those pictures there show a totely different face when you look at them opside down

and a serving tray would realy bee something to start the convesation around the table
no one wuold bee offended , so I say go for it Flemming 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


My sister said she couldnt see a single dolphin (it's not just us men that have a dirty mind, heheh), so here's an outline of the dolphins for you


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hi Flemming,
Love this one.
When will I meet your sister…
Best thoughts my dear friend,
Mads


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebear said:


> *.*
> 
> .


i love it too 
unfortunately it hasn't come further than this… but some day it will come together, i havnt yet developed alzheimers 
and i havnt forgotten the grease box either..
i always get ahead of myself… my new motto must be maňana (all in good time


----------

